# Team Cassio Werneck Highlight (my school)



## Ybot (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a highlight of the top guys from my school.  Here's a little background on the guys.

Obviously Cassio Werneck is my instructor and is the most amazing BJJ guy I've had the oppertunity to roll with.  He makes you feel helpless.  If your able to move, it's because that's what he wants.

Tyrone "T-Money" Glover no longer trains with us, but did for a number of years and is amazing.  I believe he came to BJJ from wrestling, and has an unbelievible fast explosive game.  His signiture move is a rolling toehold that the guys have started calling the "money move".  Ty got his black belt from his original BJJ instructor Franjia and was teaching down in San Diego.

Derek DiManno is a blac kbelt at our school also with a wrestling background.  The last he competed as a Brown belt was at the Pan Ams where he submitted all three of his opponents.  Derek has heavy, I mean heavy top control.  One of his favorite things to do in class is to pull a strong S-mount and put the pressure on.  As you labor to breath on the bottom he asks in his best lisping voice "What?  Are you saying I'm fat?"

Adrian Saldana is an amazing brown belt.  Again, like Cassio and Derek he has such strong pressure when he wants that I've seen people tap from the pressure alone.  Adrian won the US open as a brown belt in 2004? (Can't remember, but it's one featured on a US Open DVD).

Marcos Terregrossa (for some reason they have his last name wrong in the video, perhaps I'm wrong, but I don't think so) has a game that absolutely tears me up.  I do better against Cassio than Marcos.  Marcos won the Mudials as a blue belt, and competed as a purple beating three guys (I believe) and being submitted in the fourth match (and he didn't even place).  When he's on this guy is also unbelievible.

And last guy featured is 145 lbs MMA star Urijah Faber.  Urijah is easily the most technical wrestler I've ever trained with.  The first days he came in to our school he was tearing it up on the mat just with the wrestling, even against much larger guys.  The cool thing is that he is humble, and though his skills are amazing in wrestling, he is always willing to approach the BJJ with a beginners attitude, and humbly learn from anyone (hell, I taught a class that he participated in once).

Anyway, enjoy the highlight.


----------

